# Battlefield 2 Freezing on Install w/ Vista



## OTTnMIA (Sep 18, 2007)

Hello, all, new to the forum.

I have played BF2 for years, but just got a new laptop (which has specs MUCH better than my old PC did) and went to install BF2 on it today. This laptop has Vista, whereas my old one was XP. Basically...

When I first go to install it brings up the install wizard, then it brings up that "Only tested on XP2" error message, though I am able to hit ok, and continue. Then I select a language and it goes to the screen with a button that says "Next" and one that says "Cancel" (this is before it installs any files) annd just locks up there. The computer still runs fine, but that window is completely frozen and I am unable to continue or even to close the window.

I have tried restarting several times, and even turned off the User Safety Control thing which makes me "ok" any big function before it allows it. None of this has worked.

Have you heard of this problem before? Is there a solution for it? I was able to install and run Oblivion just fine, but canot get BF2 to install for the life of me. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance.


-OTTnMIA


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

try turning off as many running processes as possible.especially the net connection,and anti-0virus program.


----------



## OTTnMIA (Sep 18, 2007)

Good tips. I'll try it, thanks!!


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

yeah sometimes an anti-virus program can interfere with installs.


----------



## illus1on_solver (Feb 5, 2009)

its not the antivirus software, for some reason, upon requesting installation...calibration more rather, of the voice program, the installer freezes, waiting for the window to pop up-

i solved this by opening task manager, and looking for processes that aren't normal. choose to end process on one called "bf2voice" or something like that. that should hopefully fix the problem. i'm re-testing it out now.

i was able to finish the installer successfully, but i haven't yet tested out the game to see if it works properly. try it out yourself and hit me up with an e-mail if you appreciated my help...


----------

